# Caterham Cars



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Mate of mine has just bought the company!!  

Coming to meet me in his new car later this month!!

TTForum trackday discount is my first request :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Mate of mine has just bought the company!!
> 
> Coming to meet me in his new car later this month!!
> 
> TTForum trackday discount is my first request :wink:


WOW! That is cool! Surely us TT Owners/Forum users are a great target market for Caterham... :roll: Does he want to lavish some of his marketing track time on us then... 

Are you in line for a "staff discount"? :wink: 

L


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'll take two 

H


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That really is exciting news. I could do with a Caterham trackday errr I mean test drive. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

wahey! 

Erm - I mean 'yes I really do have Â£20K burning a hole in my pocket'


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

I don't fit in them. I'm hoping that as Jezza can fit in an Atom, I might be able to have one of them one day.

Reminder to self: actually buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So explain the difference between

Lotus Seven
Caterham
Westfield

They are all very similar, granted the 7 is no longer around but isnt the W or C a replacement? Confusing.

0 - 60 on all is pretty amazing IIRC at about 3 secs ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't realise until I did a search on the web the significance of this but Wahey, that is well cool, where do I sign up?????????


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I'll take two
> 
> H


H, was the Caterham one of the ones I struggled to get in / out of at the Motor Show ?

Maybe your right I'll take two as well.

Ian.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What about a fleet of 25 and our own circuit?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

More info Here


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Been in one twice around Oulton Park: unforgettable experience


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Can you get them to build cars suitable for above average height UK population please. Current ones definately aren't any good for anyone over about 6'


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I manage to squeee my fat @r$e in  I need KY to get out though.....

They do make a 'wide body' version for the bigger customer :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Group buy? I'll have one :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Group buy? I'll have one :wink:


Me too 8)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I've never been moderately moved before  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

55JWB said:


> I manage to squeee my fat @r$e in  I need KY to get out though.....
> 
> They do make a 'wide body' version for the bigger customer :wink:


Aren't all the new ones (i.e. the all new models) all a bit wider anyway?

I can fit in a standard one but I have problems with the foot box size.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

When i was at Bedford they made you wear those black plimsoles that you used to wear for games when you were about 7-8 :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The new CSR is based on the wider SV body (not that I've been looking :roll: )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

55JWB said:


> When i was at Bedford they made you wear those black plimsoles that you used to wear for games when you were about 7-8 :wink:


It's one of the reasons I bought driving boots. Last time out I had to do it in just socks!

Paul,
I'd love to get one and will be extremely jealous if you do!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take two
> ...


Er yes....I mean no....

Have you placed your order yet? I can always use yours for spares!

H


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

55JWB said:


> I manage to squeee my fat @r$e in  I need KY to get out though.....
> 
> They do make a 'wide body' version for the bigger customer :wink:


Just need a wide long body version then.


----------

